

Ask HN: What software do you use to monitor your servers? - chacham15

I want to setup a monitoring solution whose overall purpose is to be able to fix server problems. What tool do you guys find best for doing this?<p>I've been leaning towards Nagios, because it has the notifications set up and has a few plug ins, but it still doesnt feel like it is all there, especially when it comes to performance metrics.
======
brianr
Operational monitoring: Nagios

Error monitoring: Rollbar (<http://rollbar.com>) - yes, we use it on itself

Performance monitoring: Rollbar, Pingdom, and some custom instrumentation

------
PuchtaOla
We are using our own tool JBison (<https://jbison.com>), which was recently
enriched with performance metrics monitoring.

------
tarr11
New Relic + Airbrake

